
Proven method for organizing personal knowledge - SeaDude
I&#x27;m a prolific documentarian. I write all meeting notes, organize all projects, write all docs for our products. I write daily lists and items and every damn thing; everything is markdown.
Used to use emacs org-mode, now use vs code. Having trouble organizing, need your help.<p>- File naming conventions: What works and how?<p>I typically create and name a new file for each project, meeting, etc. I have no naming convention for file names and end up with a huge list of files.<p>- Outlining: What works and why?<p>I sometimes follow the correct markdown hierarchy for outlines. Sometimes not. I have trouble knowing when to just use bold or when to use `####`. As such, my docs are not consistently outlined.<p>- Connecting content: This is the biggest painpoint.<p>I have notes from 100 meetings this year. How do I connect them in a logical way ON THE FLY? I have meetings in conjunction with projects. How do I connect the meeting to the project?<p>High level workflow responses are valued. Thank you for sharing. Time.
======
dubyabee2
I have the same question...great ask...I have my idea of a dream
software...because beyond this, is how to keep strong retention and that
information evolution (updates)...

~~~
SeaDude
Right!? Where is the Memex... in responsive (non-implanted), fingertip-mode?

